# Chrome OS



## Oxydeon (9 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Est ce que quelqu'un à réussi à installer Chrome OS (Chromium en fait) sur une clé usb bootable?

J'ai beau suivre tout les tutos possibles, je n'y arrive pas 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Oxydeon (10 Avril 2013)

c'est donc avec ce site que j'essaye mais en vain 
http://chromeos.hexxeh.net


----------



## MisterBubbles (23 Avril 2013)

moi sur virtual box et ca marche.


----------



## Oxydeon (23 Avril 2013)

oui mais j'aurai bien aimé le mettre sur une clé et pouvoir l'employer quand je le désire.  Mais j'y suis toujours pas arrivé..


----------



## MisterBubbles (24 Avril 2013)

Bon, si je trouve une clé USB que jutilise pas je vais essayer.


----------



## staniflette (25 Avril 2013)

Des nouvelles sur cette experience?
Perso impossible de boot, ca freeze avec les le message suivant:


```
Booting 'local image A'
[Linux-bz-Image, setup=0x3200, size=0x3b8930]
Video mode: 1680x1050-32@60
Display controller: 0:2.0
Device ID: 1168086
VMEM(0): 0xb0000000
MMIO(2): 0xa0000000
Display controller: 1:0.0
VMEM(0): 0x90000000
MMIO(2): 0xb0800000
Frame buffer base: 0x90010000
Video line length: 6912
```

Config:

```
Model Name:	MacBook Pro
  Model Identifier:	MacBookPro8,2
  Processor Name:	Intel Core i7
  Processor Speed:	2.2 GHz
  Number of Processors:	1
  Total Number of Cores:	4
  L2 Cache (per Core):	256 KB
  L3 Cache:	6 MB
  Memory:	8 GB
  Boot ROM Version:	MBP81.0047.B27
  SMC Version (system):	1.69f4
  Serial Number (system):	C02HD0MFDV7N
  Hardware UUID:	26826C9A-64C8-53C2-B8FB-81A64D2B5956
  Sudden Motion Sensor:
  State:	Enabled
```

D'apres ce que j'ai cru comprendre c'est un probleme de carte graphique (j'ai une AMD Radeon HD 6750M 512 MB)


----------

